# Cocoa Mulch??



## blafiriravt (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, went out today looking for cypress mulch. Nobody around carries the stuff. I did have a guy at the store suggest that I buy this cocoa mulch stuff. He said he used it with his torts. I bought some and some organic top soil. I was going to mix them together for use with a Hermann. Any suggestions? I looked up online if was a good idea , and it only suggests not using it for dogs... Did I just commit a big no-no? 

P.S Tortoise is NOT in the enclosure yet, she arrives Tuesday.


----------



## ewam (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't know never heard of that stuff. They also don't have any cypress mulch anywhere I looked so I just ordered it.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 1, 2011)

It is apparently shells of cocoa beans. The guy said it works really good... Cypress was 28 dollars a bag to ship. i decided to see if I could venture out this weekend and see if I could find it. But of course not.


----------



## Edna (Oct 1, 2011)

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/cocoamulch.asp

The article above explains that cocoa mulch has much more concentrated amounts of cocoa fats and caffiene than actual chocolate and is harmful to dogs in smaller quantities. It also states that some brands of cocoa mulch, and any cocoal mulch sold by Home Depot, are treated and cleaned to remove all the toxic stuff. So now you need to read the label on your bag.


----------



## ewam (Oct 1, 2011)

Well what store were you looking at? You could probably look for someplace more locally. Like I had to order mine from a place in San Diego which is 2 hours away from where I live so when I order it it is cheap.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 1, 2011)

Aw I see. I will have to look into that I guess. I'm really hoping the cocoa turns out ok. I am assuming that if it doesnt say it is treated, it is probably not. Which means in the long run, it is not good for the tort. Darn it.. I thought I had a good thing coming when I bought it! It was dumb to assume otherwise. I did contact them about it, but I don't think they will be getting back too soon. Oh bother...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't get it. Are you looking for cypress mulch? If so, did you try Home Depot, Lowes, or any other place like that? Sorry I think it's just me missing something. BTW... That cocoa stuff sounds delicious!


----------



## ewam (Oct 1, 2011)

They don't have cypress mulch at the home depot by me but they did say that they had it at most other home depots.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah I went out today looking for cypress... I drove in 2 hour radius, letting people know what it was to be used for. I finally came upon a guy who used this cocoa stuff in his enclosures. It makes a really nice looking enclosure, with excellent footing, and burrowing opportunities. I mixed some organic topsoil into it. Stuff looks awesome. Im just really concerned about the health negatives with the tortoise is all.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh okay. I gotcha. I was confused there for a second... it happens from time to time! 



ewam said:


> They don't have cypress mulch at the home depot by me but they did say that they had it at most other home depots.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 1, 2011)

They say when in doubt throw it out... You guys think I should just ditch it? The only things I have available right now are the organic topsoil, peat, and sphagnum. Think I should go with the topsoil on the hot end and mix it with peat or sphagnum on the other? Does that sound good?

yeah I called my home depot yesterday. They claimed they had it, when I drove an hour to get there and buy it, they said they only have pine and cedar. One store I found had HEMLOCK too. Not sure f thats a good option. 

Nope, never mind. Yuck, tons of cedar and pine in that stuff, lol.


----------



## Edna (Oct 1, 2011)

Right now I'm using 1.1.1 organic potting soil, coconut coir, and cypress bedding, purchased from the Petco. It holds moisture well, is a nice mix for the night crawlers and other small critters, and holds its shape for burrowing. The cypress bedding is more expensive from the pet store, but its clean and more finely shredded than the cypress mulch for lanscaping.


----------



## ewam (Oct 1, 2011)

All they have at my petco is sand, Eco earth, and bark.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah same here... I really need a nice alternative though. I have read that top soil is the way to go. But not sure if sphagnum or peat is what I should be mixing with it. NOBODY around sells the coir, nor do they sell cypress. i have literally looked EVERYWHERE today. I had counted on Home Depot because they told me on the phone they had it. I got there and it turns out they don't. Im actually kind of freaking out. I would assume that the cocoa mulch is good as long as the tort doesnt eat it, but who's to say she won't?


----------



## ewam (Oct 1, 2011)

Peat moss is kinda like coco coir. It is just that it might get mold if it is wet all the and it never drys. Sphagnum moss is great but you don't mix it you put it on top and you cam get it really wet and it will never mold they love to hide in it. I like to put it in mines hide.


----------



## Edna (Oct 1, 2011)

Start out with the eco earth, then order the coir, cypress, and/or long staple sphagnum from tortoisesupply.com, lllreptile, or another great online supply store. The online guys are the ultimate solution. I try to buy local and support my local businesses as much as possible, but I don't compromise on the care of my critters

P.S. My torts didn't like the long staple sphagnum moss. It gets really wet and has so much surface area that it was always 10 degrees cooler than the rest of the enclosure. I use it only in spots now, like on top of hides and around plants.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok awesome!!! Thank you so much ewam! It'll do for now, just until I can get some cypress ordered. My little tort comes tuesday, it just wont get here in time.


----------



## Tnewton (Oct 1, 2011)

I use a moss/cypress mix, half of each. My torts love it


----------



## Kristina (Oct 1, 2011)

I use organic humus. Then, depending on the species of tortoise, I either just plant grass/clover in it, cover it with some of the long fiber sphagnum, or cover it in leaf litter. I don't mix it or fool with it that way.

I used to use almost exclusively coir, but have found that I like the plain soil much much better.

I personally wouldn't use the cocoa.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

No, the cocoa has been removed,and the tank thoroughly cleaned. Gosh I should've just listened to the advice given here instead of some knucklehead. I felt in my gut he wasn't right. Anyway,Thanks for the help. The cypress in on order, hopefully shipping tomorrow. I have some really nice organic top soil made right here in VT. Pictures soon to come.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 2, 2011)

Found it. Good stuff. Comes from some people called Green Mountain Mulch company here in Vermont. I am very excited. 3.99 for a 2 cu ft bag. Woohoo!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 2, 2011)

You can use organic top soil or just plain dirt too, if you have too. Also just pick out what waste you can see and simply keep cleaning it that way. I have some orchid bark in my biggest tort table that is over 5 years old. I never throw any out, I clean it by hand and if I empty out a habitat I pour boiling hot water over it, allow it to dry, put it into a plastic bag and put it away. I live in the PNW and it's just too hard to find here. When I drive down to my sister's I load up on the stuff. I get so much I can feel the weight of it in my small car. But I don't ever waste it and so far my routine has worked pretty good for me...


----------

